

Show HN: TwitBuy - My first weekend project - aadilr

This is the first weekend project that I have shipped, it is very buggy, but my initial intention was just to learn how to use the Twitter Search API and it sorta turned into a little project. I'm just glad I finally shipped something in a couple nights, and now its on HN, ergo now its real.<p>aadilr.github.com
======
2305
If your primary intention was to learn the Twitter API you have succeeded.
Congratulations!

